

Joe Kraus - Confessions of a Startup Addict - binnymathews
http://www.brendonwilson.com/blog/2006/04/30/joe-kraus-confessions-of-a-startup-addict/

======
SwellJoe
Joe Kraus is among my favorite speakers. He's smart, humble, enthusiastic, and
funny. Well worth paying attention to. (Not just because he built a multi-
billion dollar company.)

